# Some of my baits



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I got a new airbrush and some E-Tex and have been working on some baits this past winter and spring. I've really been busy the past few weeks now that fishing seasons are open. I think I'm starting to get the hang of things. Thanks to all who helped out in any way. :T 

First are some perch style baits 

Then a Saginaw Bay trolling bait for one of my dad's friends from last night

Then a Wiggle "O" repaint 

And a bait my Lil' Sister made


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work ......


----------



## shymdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Job,they look great,hopefully the adversary thinks so

Fish On


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you making them from Balsa? 

Lookin' good by the way.


----------



## shymdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought I would give myself something to do over the winter and I made some custom lures and worm harnesses for trolling. It was very enjoyable,now the true test do they caught fish,going to give them a try this weekend

Fish On!


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys

Shutup: they are all from cedar. Havent really worked with balsa yet.

Shymdog: Lookin' good.. I use spinners alot but have never made any. They look like they would get hit. GoodLuck this weekend:B


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

some more.. A cisco lure (Thanks Tigger for the Tutorial) and tiger coloured crank with 3-d flaring gills. Cisco is 10in. and 4 ounce. Tiger is 7in. and 2.25 ounce.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great! Young gun, you are hooked! Good luck, those look very effective!


----------



## Arkatoothis (May 17, 2011)

theyounggun said:


> some more.. A cisco lure (Thanks Tigger for the Tutorial) and tiger coloured crank with 3-d flaring gills. Cisco is 10in. and 4 ounce. Tiger is 7in. and 2.25 ounce.


These are supurb. Kudos.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

A bluegill glider. This is probably my favorite bait. Went out today and caught a 3 pound bass on it and missed 3 others. Thanks


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice work I like them eye's you got in there


----------

